# What (if anything!) do you wear when clipping poodles?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have discovered the hard way that there are certain fabrics that are simply not suitable for wear when poodle clipping - anything that generates static electricity, obviously, but also anything that can get poodle fluff felted into it! I am thinking of making a good old fashioned cotton pinny, like my grandmother used to wear! Anyone got good ideas (apart from simply stripping oneself as well as the dog, and then getting in the shower)?


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

:wacko:***visions of nudist poodle grooming***:wacko:

:laugh: LOL :rofl: 

I usually just wear my work scrubs. Avoid fleece!! 

I also groom my dog at work so... naked is NOT an option!!! LOL!!! I guess if you're at home, you've got the choice. LOL...


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I wear nylon or silky polyester clothes to groom in...woven NOT knit polyester pants or tops. If I am in khacki's or jeans w/ knit tops, I cover the front of me with a long plastic apron ($2.50) that is designed for bathing dogs.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I wear that wind jacket materiel, rubber boots, and rubber globes that go up to my shoulders when I bathe. Though I'm a groomer, so I don't just do my own poodle.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awww come on, just groom naked..  LoL When I was pregnant I groomed the girls (always really late at night it seemed) in just my night shirt, which was a huge t-shirt that went down to my knees. Trouble was of course that you couldn't go right to bed when you were done, you had to change first.

I wear that windbreaker type material too. I ordered scrub like tops from a place called stylist wear a loong time ago and I can kind of fit into them now... :/ still have a little left to loose it seems. Oh well, anyway it can come in scrub top (oh and btw I always wear regular scrubs frequently) or in a jacket. If you choose a jacket avoid buttons would be my advice. Go with a zipper or maybe snaps, I'd vote zipper myself. I have a couple of jackets and I love them.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Interesting that polyester works - I would have expected it to generate static and attract the fluff. Yes - nude grooming could be the next big trend - Extreme Grooming here we come!


----------



## jcwinks (Jun 26, 2010)

this makes me chuckle - I usually have to change and take a shower because I'm so itchy with poodle hair!!


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Here are some grooming instructions..enjoy!!

Groomers BBS

go to "saved gems" and then click on "this is a kick" it is really funny


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

... Not black. 

I learned that the hard way. And I was only clipping fft!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Tintlet - I am still laughing - and how very true! Except that Poppy is so small it is a matter of getting her out from under the chair when she hides, rather than behind it, and she has learned to stay under the chair even when I move it.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Spencer said:


> ... Not black.
> 
> I learned that the hard way. And I was only clipping fft!


Unless you have a black dog... then black works great!

I also get so itchy with all the tiny poodle hairs all over, I need to shower immediately!


----------



## jmi (Jan 3, 2010)

I found that wind pants-top works well, the hair doesn't get in. I also have a groomers apron:marchmellow:


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I made the mistake of wearing white to work...that day I had 7 all black dogs 
all were full haircuts 

I normally wear (not willingly ) a scrub top and jeans, when I can get away with it I wear a t-shirt and jeans, at home I wear either a t-shirt and some form of pants, or my pajamas.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

frostfirestandards said:


> I made the mistake of wearing white to work...that day I had 7 all black dogs
> all were full haircuts
> 
> I normally wear (not willingly ) a scrub top and jeans, when I can get away with it I wear a t-shirt and jeans, at home I wear either a t-shirt and some form of pants, or my pajamas.


Ugh, I'm sorry. Isn't it fun to get hair out of jeans after a day's work. When I first started working at the vet clinic that was the "uniform" scrubs and jeans with no holes. I developed a rash that first month while my skin got used to all the little prickly hair poking me through the jeans. I was glad to get back into the "wind pants" type material recently. Of course I got used to the jeans and wore them while grooming for like two years. LoL. 

Oh one more requirement from me, a heavily padded bra. I recently wore one of my nursing bras not even thinking about it and groomed a dog OMG... I don't enjoy trying to remove those little teeny hairs that poke into skin in the first place but certainly not from "the girls" :doh: OUCH!


----------



## Pearlsmum (Jun 6, 2010)

As a groomer I wear only nylon. Nylon tank top and shorts (live in Florida) and I am in surgical menopause so ALWAYS hot. I also find it dries really fast after bathing. Use to wear scrubs but they stay wet if bathing yourself. 
Also in the past before nylon, I would wear a silk tee under my scrubs. I found it kept hair splinters off skin.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm reactivating this old thread since I did a search for aprons and this came up... 

I'm thinking of ordering this apron... what do you all think??CHIC Grooming Apron with Innovative DRYER POCKET by CoverMeCouture


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Heather:
Just went to see the apron.. A beauty !!! WOW. Must get it.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> Heather:
> Just went to see the apron.. A beauty !!! WOW. Must get it.


I know eh?! It's really nice!! I think I'll get it, I love the idea of being able to put my dryer in the front pocket!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I ordered it! I've been looking for an apron to wear while grooming anyway, it's a little more then the plain ones from PetEdge, but SO worth it in my opinion!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

*heather* said:


> I ordered it! I've been looking for an apron to wear while grooming anyway, it's a little more then the plain ones from PetEdge, but SO worth it in my opinion!


A fashion statement too! I love it.........hmm I might have this myself.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Can I just give everyone a little tip? Wear baby powder!!! Whatever else you wear, baby powder in the crooks of your arm and on the soles of your feet if you wear sandels or flip flops, and maybe even on your neck if you tend to sweat while grooming is a wonderful thing. When I worked in a salon, I would get ingrown dog hairs in the crook on my arm or under my fingernails, and they are agony. The slipperiness (is that a word?) of the powder helps prevent the hairs from implanting and causing you pain and grief.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

omg! i got one under my pinky fingernail yesterday and it killed me all day today!! man, who knew that a little schnoodle hair could hurt that much!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

*heather* said:


> omg! i got one under my pinky fingernail yesterday and it killed me all day today!! man, who knew that a little schnoodle hair could hurt that much!


And they can get horribly infected. The ones in the feet are the WORST!!!! I have no idea how to prevent the ones under the fingernails except when you are done the dog groomking for the day, clean your nails out with a nail file, or maybe even in between each dog.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Ouch - ingrowing dog hairs is a new one on me, and sounds horribly painful.

I love the apron - do you reckon you could actually use the pocket to hold the hair dryer while blow drying the dog, or would it block the vents and overheat? Perhaps better not to risk it.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

fjm; I think you just have to make sure your hair dryer has side vents not a back vent, and it should work fine! I'm constantly holding mine under my chin or in my armpit, I don't think this will be much different except that I will have 2 hands free and my neck will get less sore! lol!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Interesting, Heather - a whole new reason for having a cleavage ...


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

:lol: @fjm! that's why I need a pocket, cleavage is not something I am lucky enough to have  (I never complain though, I'm a runner, and I hear it's easier without things bouncing around in front of me! lol)


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

I love the new Jodi Murphy tops. I just ordered the two-tone jacket. Learn to Groom DVDS, Pet Grooming Video, Dog Grooming Training, How to Groom Video, Advance Grooming Training, Home Dog Grooming, Dog Grooming School, Jodi Murphy Master Certified Pet Stylist.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

oh nice stuff!! I love this little skirt!!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

They aren't as stylish as the stuff above, but Petedge sells reasonably priced lightweight grooming smocks and pants. Somebody gave me a plastic apron for bathing. That comes in very handy because Dexter is generally good about being bathed, but wants to lean on me.


----------

